# I quit!!!!



## Rollerbob (Nov 2, 2009)

Today, I signed a contract to sell my business. After 21+ years, I am about to become sorrier than I have been. It has been a great ride but now it is time to travel, sniff CA, blowout pen blanks, make a bigger mess in the shop, spend more time watching Jon and Kate plus 8 ( kidding on this one), work on my new avatar, disrupt most everyone's day(when possible), spend more time in my boxers or whitey tighties, which ever is clean, become more humble, continue to gain weight and last but not least, finish a dang pen that maybe someone might buy!!
So, there you have it. My first day's assignment when I get my MONEY!! Thanks for letting me share........as if you had a choice!!:biggrin:


----------



## rlofton (Nov 2, 2009)

Don't forget RB.  You're committed to the 14th in Azle.  Maybe George will have his new Hasselblad by then and we can play with it.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 2, 2009)

Congrats, and I agree with your entire list except the humble part.


----------



## Rollerbob (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh yea, almost forgot. Somewhat hesitant to play with one's Hasselblad on the first date!!:biggrin: Rudy, all joking aside, I close on the 18th so 14th may be iffy. But, I'm going to try!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 2, 2009)

I should congratulate you . So , I guess I will .:biggrin: You're in for a wonderful change of life . It IS different . And I guess we can count on more posts now ? Maybe ?


----------



## Mark (Nov 2, 2009)

Congrats. I hope it all works out for you...


----------



## Rollerbob (Nov 2, 2009)

No Chuck, prolly just sit by and stay quite as usual....................or not!!


----------



## Rollerbob (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks, Daniel and Mark. Been something I have looked forward to for a long time!!


----------



## mbroberg (Nov 2, 2009)

MAN-O-MAN-O-MAN!!!  Congratulations.  In a Looooooooong 2 1/2 years I will join you!   Enjoy your new life and inspire us with some more of your 1st class work!


----------



## Ligget (Nov 2, 2009)

Good for you Bob, enjoy every minute of every day doing what you want to do, if you really want pens that are sellable I will send some of mine over! :biggrin::tongue:


----------



## Rollerbob (Nov 2, 2009)

Mike, I'll leave the coffee on for you!!
Mark, I'll PM you my address, but you have to let me tell  folks that I made them. Never mind, most would know better. Thanks for the shout out!! BTW, got an extra bed? Scotland could be a nice place to wear my boxers!!!


----------



## Munsterlander (Nov 2, 2009)

Congrats Bob - I'm jealous!!  26 years with my company in June, but I figure I'll be working another 20...


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 3, 2009)

Congratulations Bob, hope you enjoy your retirement.


----------



## Chasper (Nov 3, 2009)

Congratulations Bob, enjoy.  I took the same plunge six months ago and have no regrets.  But I've never worked so hard as I have in the last six months, I don't know when I ever had time to go to a job.  Make sure you find the time to slow down.


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 3, 2009)

Well done Bob.  I'm envious.  What was the business you sold?


----------



## traderdon55 (Nov 3, 2009)

Congratulations Bob. I did the same thing over two years ago.It was great for a while but I got lazy and got to the point I didn't do much of anything except loaf around.  I started a part time business and then a second one. As it turned out now that I don't have to work I am busier than I ever was when I was working. The only down side is I only have time to visit one forum now instead of several,needless to say I stayed on the best one.I really hope you enjoy your retirement.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 3, 2009)

So ...  how long is the Honey-do list getting now?


----------



## Rollerbob (Nov 3, 2009)

Mike, Jim, And Gerry thanks for the well wishes. Sure I'll be busy doing the things I want to do!!
Jeff, I owned some Quick Lube operations!!
Charlie, honey do list seem to be an on going thing, nothing new there. You must try it.......nah!!


----------



## cnirenberg (Nov 3, 2009)

Bob,
Way to go congratulations on the new change in life. You never know what is in store.  Just don't get too comfotable....


----------



## Druid (Nov 3, 2009)

Congrats Bob, I often wonder what it would be like to retire... one thing's for sure, I suspect the "honey-to-do" list would certainly increase!!!  I suspect so would my excuses:tongue:


----------



## penmaker56 (Nov 3, 2009)

Congratulations Bob, as one who did the exact same thing 4 years ago, the weight of the world will be off your shoulders, enjoy the moment, it is life changing, but stay busy, you get bored real fast.


----------



## wudnhed (Nov 3, 2009)

oooooohhhhhhh (Lurch) LOML and I are sooooooooo jealous!  You go with your bad self Bob, congrats.  I look forward to more of your posts.


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 3, 2009)

Yea BOB !!  Congrats on the sale and your new future


----------



## danroggensee (Nov 3, 2009)

Retirement is not all what it is cracked up to be i did it in 92 sold the business and then traveled for 8 years all around this great country of ours and up in to canada. Them settled here in the great state of Nevada. But who in there right mind wants to do all of that. .

Dannie


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow, I can see it now:

Rollerbob buys CSUSA

donates all Emperors to "best buddy" Texatdurango!!

(who complains there are not enough of them left)


----------



## PR_Princess (Nov 3, 2009)

NewLondon88 gets the contract to do the catalog art...


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 3, 2009)

Congrats Bob... I retired in 2005... never worked so hard when I was employed.  

Love every minute of it though.


----------



## broitblat (Nov 3, 2009)

Congratulations!  I look forward to seeing (some) of the new things you'll turn out.

  -Barry


----------



## glycerine (Nov 3, 2009)

Congratulations!  I think I have a ways to go before I retire...


----------



## Rollerbob (Nov 3, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> Wow, I can see it now:
> 
> Rollerbob buys CSUSA
> 
> ...


Actually I was thinking I would go on the road and sell HB 360 blanks!:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 3, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> Actually I was thinking I would go on the road and sell HB 360 blanks!:tongue::biggrin:




Don't forget to wear your "flak jacket".

Will you be driving a large RV????   Seems popular in Texas!!


----------



## Rollerbob (Nov 3, 2009)

spect it better be a "Sherman" RV, huh?


----------



## bitshird (Nov 3, 2009)

Congratulations Bob I hope you grabbed a little blue sky in the sale, I must be weird, 
I retried about almost two years ago, Damn it seems like an eternity!! But I had all my body parts attached then,  now a few have fallen off here and there.


----------



## Rollerbob (Nov 3, 2009)

bitshird said:


> Congratulations Bob I hope you grabbed a little blue sky in the sale, I must be weird,
> I retried about almost two years ago, Damn it seems like an eternity!! But I had all my body parts attached then, now a few have fallen off here and there.


 Ken, blue sky is what make the world go round. Plus, I financed it. One of those things that keeps on giving!:wink:


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 3, 2009)

Congrats Bob !!! I wish I could retire but .... oh well , I can dream can't I ?


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Nov 4, 2009)

Congrats Bob.  

Bobs first day of retirement sounds alot like some of my days since I've done the same thing a few years back.  Wife comes home and says did you do anything.  I look at her and say well yes yes I did.  I made it to the bathroom twice and to the coffee pot and back.

James


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 4, 2009)

Phunky_2003 said:


> Congrats Bob.
> 
> Bobs first day of retirement sounds alot like some of my days since I've done the same thing a few years back.  Wife comes home and says did you do anything.  I look at her and say well yes yes I did.  I made it to the bathroom twice and to the coffee pot and back.
> 
> James


That was good.


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 4, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> Oh yea, almost forgot. Somewhat hesitant to play with one's Hasselblad on the first date!!:biggrin: Rudy, all joking aside, I close on the 18th so 14th may be iffy. But, I'm going to try!!


 
Well, let us know!  I want to know whether I should clean the shop up a little or just leave it as-is!

Besides... what does closing the 18th have to do with the 14th?  

BTW, congrats on breaking free from the daily grind and getting into the daily grind of going out to the shop and spending 10 hours a day... every stinking day!

Rather than go around the country hawking 360 herringbone blanks maybe we could team up, hit the road and crash all the craft shows we encounter and sell Sierras for $1.50 just for the fun of it!


----------



## Rollerbob (Nov 5, 2009)

Texatdurango said:


> Well, let us know! I want to know whether I should clean the shop up a little or just leave it as-is!
> 
> Besides... what does closing the 18th have to do with the 14th?
> 
> ...



 
George, Ed just sold me a bunch of Sierra kits for .29 cents each plus blanks, I believe we may have a plan!! BTW, keep this under your hat about the price on these, he did not want to appear to be price gouging!!


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 5, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> [/color]
> 
> George, Ed just sold me a bunch of Sierra kits for .29 cents each plus blanks, I believe we may have a plan!! BTW, keep this under your hat about the price on these, he did not want to appear to be price gouging!!


 
This is starting to sound like fun! With those prices we could set up little card tables at local craft shows and make a killing. I figure if we have $1.00 in each pen and sell them for $1.50 ($1.75 at those high flying shows) we'll be rolling in cash before you know it and might even have enough to save, invest and be able to retire early and... oh wait we just spent 45+ years doing all that, never mind, we'll just give 'em away! :biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 5, 2009)

Texatdurango said:


> This is starting to sound like fun! With those prices we could set up little card tables at local craft shows and make a killing. I figure if we have $1.00 in each pen and sell them for $1.50 ($1.75 at those high flying shows) we'll be rolling in cash before you know it and might even have enough to save, invest and be able to retire early and... oh wait we just spent 45+ years doing all that, never mind, we'll just give 'em away! :biggrin:



Sounds like next shipment to Bob will have a price increase!!!
Up to 50 cents!!!  Plus shipping and handling:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## andyp (Nov 10, 2009)

Congratulations! What was your business?


----------



## Rollerbob (Nov 10, 2009)

andyp said:


> Congratulations! What was your business?


 
Thanks, Andy. I owned some quick lube operations!!


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 10, 2009)

*"Refined" version*



Rollerbob said:


> Thanks, Andy. I owned some quick lube operations!!



Bob,

I think you should get used to answering that with, "Well, I made a few bucks in the oil business!!"

You'll get lots more free drinks, lunches, dinners, etc as they advise you how to invest your millions.


----------

